# Testo-rapid



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

They are by Alpha pharma 100mg per ml never heard of this lad before i wonder if anyone on here has and the experience of them :thumb :cheers guys


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes a very good product.....rate this very high !!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I've had this stuff twice, the 1st time it came in a red box and then a grey-ish box.

Good stuff, i like it as most prop i come across is 50mg/ml which can mean alot of oil. 100mg/ml makes things easy and i didn't have any PIP (I mixed a ml with tren 75mg/ml)


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys was think no had used it lol


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Alpham Pharma is proper pharma mate not Ug so should be as good as India's regulations make it be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

pea head said:


> Yes a very good product.....rate this very high !!


x2


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Just been able to source these, didnt seem cheap compared to others, but thats only from one source.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

topdog said:


> Just been able to source these, didnt seem cheap compared to others, but thats only from one source.


They are Pharma grade mate so expect to pay that little extra :thumbup1:


----------



## brandonroidhead (Mar 11, 2010)

robbyg, have the testorapids worked for you mate, what batch wer they?


----------



## brandonroidhead (Mar 11, 2010)

or anyone that has any experience with batch TR9003


----------



## dale p (Jan 18, 2010)

Are these similar to virormone in ethyle oleate


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Bump

Any recent thoughts on Testo-Rapid by Alpha Pharma?


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I think Alpha Pharma products are great, 8/10.. will continue to use them..

also I have never seen any fakes before, not to say there isn't any.. but top lab, proper pharmaceutical aas


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Pav Singh B. said:


> I think Alpha Pharma products are great, 8/10.. will continue to use them..
> 
> also I have never seen any fakes before, not to say there isn't any.. but top lab, proper pharmaceutical aas


What makes you say 8/10 fella? PIP or something?

What's the best to go for, Indian or Asian Alpha Pharma, or are they both the same?

Cheers.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah i do rate them highly mate.. I'm rating them on the gains I have personally got from using them..

as people already stated above aswell.. their pharma, u can't go wrong with them,

not sure about the Asian one, but mine i used were from India..

you recently got some Alpha Pharma mate..


----------

